# New deep-sea cables needed to protect global economy.



## Techtu (May 19, 2010)

Just thought this was a little bit interesting 



> URGENT action is needed to diversify the global deep-sea cable networks on which the internet depends, to secure them against attacks and accidents that could lead to economic turmoil.
> 
> So says a report that highlights the vulnerability of businesses worldwide to the targeting of "choke points" in subsea communications networks by saboteurs, pirates and thieves.
> 
> ...



SOURCE


----------



## Hybrid_theory (May 19, 2010)

I thought these cables were burried under the sea floor to prevent such issues, well they should bury them a few feet under to prevent anchors and such from hitting them.


----------



## cadaveca (May 19, 2010)

lol these cables just sit on the seabed, out in the open. I think last year, maybe the year before, 4 got cut...


----------



## Kreij (May 19, 2010)

The cables are typically buried 1 - 3.5 meters under the sea bed (can be up to 10 meters) in shallow areas (<2000m depth) and are armored. Deeper than that they are unarmored and just lay on the sea floor. Where they are layed is usually a "protected zone" (no anchors, etc.) on navigational charts.


----------



## cadaveca (May 19, 2010)

I wonder how deep were the ones that got cut...


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 20, 2010)

interesting read. It's almost surprising that you dont see more theft or "pirating" of these. Surely the threat of cutting cables can draw some huge payoffs.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 20, 2010)

imagine tapping in to your very own bagillion internets line


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 20, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> imagine tapping in to your very own bagillion internets line



OH IF ONLY IF ONLY it was that simple


----------



## HossHuge (May 20, 2010)

> The Newfoundland earthquake of 1929 broke a series of trans-Atlantic cables by triggering a massive undersea avalanche. The sequence of breaks helped scientists chart the progress of the avalanche.
> 
> In July 2005, a portion of the SEA-ME-WE 3 submarine cable located 35 kilometres (22 mi) south of Karachi that provided Pakistan's major outer communications became defective, disrupting almost all of Pakistan's communications with the rest of the world, and affecting approximately 10 million Internet users.[25][26][27]
> 
> ...



one 81 years ago and now 5 in the last 5 years.  Just think what would happen if there was a major break in say Tokyo or New York.


----------



## Bravo2Zero (May 20, 2010)

its interesting . follow the money . if you buy a lot of stuff made in china for eg sake then the money flows into China's economy that builds up there economy in return they lend the money back to the usa now your in debt but you have more money to spend and bring in more from over seas how dose this boost the economy , Answer it doesn't  . if you out source all the jobs for cheaper labor the money flows over seas . I think no matter what cable they have , it is not going to fix current trends , there for it wont fix the problem .


----------



## Kreij (May 20, 2010)

Here's some info on subsea cabling. 
Big print and lots of pictures for us old folks 

http://www.iscpc.org/publications/About_Cables_in_PDF_Format.pdf


----------



## Bravo2Zero (May 20, 2010)

Nice pictures .


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 20, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Here's some info on subsea cabling.
> Big print and lots of pictures for us old folks
> 
> http://www.iscpc.org/publications/About_Cables_in_PDF_Format.pdf



i need to get me some of that for my home network


----------



## HossHuge (May 20, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Here's some info on subsea cabling.
> Big print and lots of pictures for us old folks
> 
> http://www.iscpc.org/publications/About_Cables_in_PDF_Format.pdf



Thanks!  Very informative.  I wish it said how they bury the cables though.


----------



## Kreij (May 20, 2010)

Page 19 named "Cable Burial - 1".


----------



## HossHuge (May 20, 2010)

I must be the old folk you speak of..


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 20, 2010)

Bravo2Zero said:


> its interesting . follow the money . if you buy a lot of stuff made in china for eg sake then the money flows into China's economy that builds up there economy in return they lend the money back to the usa now your in debt but you have more money to spend and bring in more from over seas how dose this boost the economy , Answer it doesn't  . if you out source all the jobs for cheaper labor the money flows over seas . I think no matter what cable they have , it is not going to fix current trends , there for it wont fix the problem .




Thanks for that link Kreij, in a uber nerdy way this stuff is pretty neat.


----------

